# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Мировое господство или как захватить мир

## Justin

Создаём армию из миллиона пони... Сажаем армию пони в огромное колесо обозрения...Пони начинают бегать и крутить колесо, что вырабатывает уйму энергии (из курса физики 8-го класса)...таким образом можно заодно срубить огромные деньги за электроэнергию, причём экологически чистую...хотя деньги при мировом господстве уже не понадобятся...потом когда собираем достаточный капитал, покупаем вооружение и баллистические ракеты типа земля-воздух...Фау-2 пони врядля удержит...а потом с этой непобедимой армией пони, у кажого из которых на спине теперь по ракете идём и захватываем мир...вся мировая армия окажется бессильна, ибо пони...они же хорошие...кто их обидит...вы обидите пони?! разумеется нет...

Та же идея, но только теперь армия пингвинов...смотрели фильм "Бэтмэн возвращается"? ...наглядный пример... в итоге имеем армию пингвинов с теми же ракетами...обученные солдаты, причём уже имеющие бело-чёрную маскировку и не боящиеся никаких морозов...только с тёплыми странами сложнее будет..но на этот случай всегда найдутся лыжи...да и про ледниковый период забывать не стоит...вдруг удачная возможность выпадет...

Та же идея с армией хомячков...однако дохнут быстро и жрут много...и ракеты на них особо не наденешь, но у армии есть большой плюс - неуязвимость..по этим хомякам ещё попасть нада...в итоге мировая армия окажется беспомощной ещё и потому, что все запасы продовольстия сожрут хомячки...

Метод зубной щётки (ну или любого другого рандомного дешёвого предмета, которого не жалко)... приезжает в ваш город на праздник президент, приехать конечно может и просто так...толкает речь...ну вы в нужный момент подходите к нему, прорываясть через охрану...вручаете ему как подарок-сувенир зубную щётку (любой другой предмет)...и говорите, мол вот вам подарочек...ну он есс-но не откажется, народ ведь смотрит, куда ему деваться, рейтинг то набирать нада...ну напрашиваетесь к нему в гости, мол я тебе подарок сделал, пригласи в свою резиденцию...ну что, откажет он что ли перед аудиторией, да за рейтинг побоится...ну в итоге вы у него в дворце, домине...вобщем в резиденции... когда дело до поляны дойдёт, хватаете нож для мяса и берёте президента в заложники...а потом уже моно заставить его подписать всё что угодно, угрожая ему той же зубной щёткой...в итоге у вас есть одна страна...потом объявляете войну всему миру...если вы хороший полководец, то победа за вами...и мир ваш... 
впринципе моно так же потребовать приезда всех мировых лидеров, мол пусть приезжают, а то президенту плохо будет...и в итоге у вас уже будет целая орава заключённых заложников, которые подпишут м/н договор о признании вас властелином всея мира...

Метод экономический...вкладывает   малость деньжат в производство какого-нибудь необходимо всем продукта...допустим бумаги (типографской, печатной, туалетной...вобщем любой, желательно всей сразу)...деньги берёте из пункта первого при надобности...вобщем производите свой товар..устраняете конкурентов..в итоге становитесь монополистом и выдвигаете свои требования мировому сообществу, мол здавайтесь, а то не будет вам туалетной бумаги...по-любому согласятся в течении суток..куда ж им деваться...

Создание армии клонов...впринципе похоже на первые варианты...перестматривает   Звёздные войны раз 50 и изучаете технологию создания клонов, моно вопользоваться и другими познавательными источниками...потом вкладывает деньжата, которые заработали в первом пункте на создание лаборатории со злыми гениальными учёными (впоследствии их моно устранить за ненадобностью)..создаёте армию подчиняющихся только вам клонов, а дальше всё по прежней схеме...

Простой метод...покупаете термоядерную боеголовку и угрожаете всему миру, мол начнёте третью мировую войну... выдвигаете требование сдать вам брозды правления...только сыграть психа-маньяка нада очень убедительно, чтоб ни у кого не осталось сомнений в рациональности ваших действий...

Религиозный метод... создаёте альянс, клан, гильдию в любой он-лайн игре... агитируете сторонников поддержать вас в создании нового порядка и нового устройства общества...запудриваете им мозги...причём сыграть нада убедительно... затем набираете армию уже из фанатиков вашего нового религиозного движения...и приходите к власти...конкурентов лучше устранять сразу...

Метод массового движения...похож на предыдущий... ведём агиткомпанию для бомжей всего мира...призываете их последовать за вами, обещая всем гору счастья...бомжи в массовом количестве есть во всех страна мира, так что когда такая армия, воодушевлённая вами вступит в бой, даже сборная всех армий мира не сможет противостоять такому количеству бомжей... тем более что оружие массового поражения применить будет нельзя...ведь бомжи будут в городах, где много мирного населения...тем более из-за специфического запаха врядли кто-либо к ним захочет приближаться...тем более никакая зараза их уже не берёт...так что у вас армия с повышенным иммунитетом, с помощью которой вы приходите к власти...

Гуманный метод...приходите на собрание лидеров всех мировых стран...вежливо просите их отдать вам всю власть...а если не согласятся, действуем по методу Аль Капоне...с помошью кольта и доброго слова...причём можно использовать для убедительности винчестер или АК47...вобщем гумманость заключается в том, что, вероятно, никто не пострадает, разве что самолюбие лидеров...

Принцип Брюса Ли...обучаемся восточным единоборствам...типа кунг-фу...становимся бойцами покруче Нео и гасим всю армию противников в одиночку... как в навороченных американских блокбастерах...врядли увидив ваше мастерство, кто-то ещё захочет сопротивляться...однако, стать хорошим бойцом сложно и долго...но опыт приходит с годами...если вам повезёт, то вы помимо всего станете ещё и крутым бойцом...

Метод договорённости...заключает   союз с внеземными цивилизациями о захвате планеты..в итоге они сами всё за вас сделают...а потом в подходящий момент вы просто пошлёте их к чёрту, уничтожив всех их представителей...ведь к тому времени вы с ними уже подружитесь и завлаедете их технологиями... в результате их погубит их же оружие...а вам достанется мир...

Метод глюка...накуритесь так, чтоб у вас была полная уверенность в том, что вы уже властелин мира...ведь, как известно, желания имеют особенность сбываться...а в таком ударе ваше представление будет настолько реалоподобным, что всё само собой сложится...и вы станете властелином мира в реале...стоит только поверить в свои желания...

Католический метод папы римского...становитесь папой римским и объявляете католический джихад...в итоге у вас армия из миллиарда человек...ну а дальше уже ясно, что делать...главное произветси впечатление на народ...как всегда наобещать уйму приятных вещей...

Продолжение...

Один их важных вопросов в мировом порабощении - вступительный капитал... Помимо заработка от армии пони моно воспользовать и другими методами...Приходим в гости к Билли Гейтсу и просим подкинуть деньжат...у него их миллиардов 40 баксов...чё ему, жалко что ли пару миллиардов выложить...поделится...моно сыграть на том, что вы детдомовец...вам не везёт в жизни...у вас огромные планы, но вы не можете их воплотить (про мировое завоевание лучше промолчать, вдруг он вас опередит)... в крайнем случае моно угрожать, мол дадите каждому китайцу по пиратской винде...и тода он воще разорится...если он всё же откажет, то у вас будет армия из миллиарда благодарных китацев...в итоге всё равно вы в бонусе...

Похожий вариант... приходите к Роме Обрамовичу и начинаете ему втюхивать какую-нибудь вещичку (хоть лопату с моторчиком)...разрекламируе  те так, чтоб он не смог удержаться...ну есс-но заломите нехилую цену...главное убедить Рому, что ему нужна эта лопата...и без неё ему будет очень плохо...даже если Рома по какой-то причине вам откажет (мол денег нет...бедный он...на одну зарплату живёт), то в любом случае у вас будет лопата с моторчиком, с помошью которой вы сможете прокопать землю насквозь и по этому ходу провести свою армию китайцев в любую точку планеты, в результате чего мир всё равно будет ваш...а Рома ещё пожалеет, что такую хорошую вещь не купил...

Идея искусственного интеллекта...создаёте ИИ по своему образу и подобию (ну прям как бог, однако)... вдвоём будет веселее и легче завоевать мир... потом действуем по схеме Терминатора... запускаем ИИ в компьютерную мировую сетку...в результате чего весь мир будет управляться вами...главное в этой задумке, не сделать ИИ умнее себя...а то он вас пошлёт куда подальше, и сам будет править миром...(вы бы на его месте так и поступили бы, а он - это вы)...так что продумайте какой-нибудь код уничтожения ИИ на всякий случай, только ему не говорите, а то обидиться может...

Компьютерный вирус...простая схема, заражаем все компьютеры мира через ту же сетку, разрабатываем софт для его уничтожения...в итоге срубаем кучу денег...главное, пока вирус будет дейстовать, не забудьте положить Майкрософт...тода винда накроется и никто ваш вирус не остановит...свой винд не стирать...он ещё пригодится...по-крайней мере лагать больше винд не будет...а это радует...

Создание универсальной мега-игры...создаёте игруху в виртуальном реале...такую класную, чтоб все в неё рубились...тогда все люди мира только и буду делать, что играть...одним словом перенесутся в виртуальную реальность...а настоящий реальным мир останется вам...

Грязный метод...берёте свинью...откармливаете её всякой гадостью...а потом заваливаетесь с ней в "белый дом"...угрожаете, что если вам не передадут власть, то свинья наделает на декларацию независимости...в итоге если даже вам ничего не передадут...и свинья всё же испортит декларацию, то получается, что американцы - не патриоты, раз позволили уничтожить такой важный исторически документ...в итоге вы круто подобъёте рейтинг правительства...начнётся бунт, во главе которого встанете вы, свергните правительство и придёте к власти...не забудьте свинью наградить...ведь именно она поможет вам в случае чего сбежать из тюрьмы...

Нечестный метод...пригласить всех представителей мировых государств на игру в покер...ну мол, заодно и вопросы обсудим и в покер сыграем...всё время проигрывайте лидерам, а потом предложите сыграть на их государства и власть над миром...ну они полюбому соглашаются, раз уж вам так "не везёт"...а вы сжульничаете и в итоге захватите мир...главное чтоб помимо вас за столом не было других шулеров...хотя учитывая современных мировых лидеров...каждый из них будет мухлевать получше вас...так что придётся стать профи...

Метод Гитлера...собрать вокруг себя астрологов, экстрасенсов и всяких феноменов, чтоб они вам помогали... объявить себя лидером четвёртого рейха, одержимого идеей чистоты нации...нада выбрать вам нацию, которую вы будете представлять..лучше китацев...их больше всех... а потом повторить опыт нацистской Германии...только одно НО...на Росиию не в коем случае не лезть...все, кто позарился на Росиию, плохо кончили...а вам нада ещё миром управлять...лучше всего после захвата мира объеденить его в одну большую страну - Россию, таким образом избежав печальных последствий...

Метод артефакта...нужно организовать какую-нибудь экспедицию, чтоб найти в развалинах древнего мира артефакт, наделённый огромной магической силой (копьё судьбы, книга жизни, меч власти...что угодно)... и с помощью этой вещицы захватить мир...этот артефакт заодно станет гарантией вашей безопасности в будущем...кто ж против магии попрёт...

Метод тёщи...взять тёщу...захватить с её помощью мир...(подробности моно опустить, и так всё ясно)...

Научный метод...заставить какой-нибудь особый вид бактерий (можно использовать и нано-технологии) сожрать всё на планете...оставите только себя...в итоге мир ваш...конечно он будет малость не таким как раньше, но тем не менее мир ваш...

Дьявольский метод...обменять свою душу у дьявола на беграничную силу и власть...в итоге с такой силой вы просто порвёте этого дьявола и заберёте душу назад...он особым умом не отличается, так что это будет легко...главное когда будете подписывать контракт, распишитесь чужой подписью...пусть потом попробует что-нибудь доказать...ну а потом и мир моно захватить с помощью той же силы...

Древний метод...изучить чёрную магию...вызвать с её помощью армию тьмы и захватить мир...вот так просто...главное потом эту армию подальше послать... желательно в Сибирь...

Креативный метод...заработать кучу денег... (на армии пони, продаже туалетной бумаги или взять у Билли)... создать рядом с Землёй ещё одну планету...будет целых 2 Земли... вот на той новой планете и будете править...(впринципе моно и на луне обосноваться...оттуда такой класный вид на Землю по ночам)...

----------

